# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Taxi

## schorschilia

habe einen Artikel "gefunden" den ich recht interessant fand...

TAXI! - The BigChilli

----------


## schiene

Ca.100.000 Taxis in Bangkok das ist aber viel-
Interessanter Artikel,dankeschön ::

----------


## schiene

*Kameras sollen 100.000 Taxis in Bangkok schützen*

"Als Sichherheitsmaßnahme für Passagiere und Fahrer sollen in Bangkok alle Taxis mit Überwachungskameras ausgestattet werden. Unklar bleibt nur, wie die Kameras finanziert werden sollen.
Thailand will die schätzungsweise 100.000 Taxis in Bangkok mit Überwachungskameras ausstatten. Das soll die Sicherheit von Passagieren und Fahrern erhöhen. Über die Pläne des Transportministeriums berichteten am Montag mehrere Zeitungen. Das Ministerium war für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen. Mani U-areechitra, Sprecher einer kleinen Taxi-Kooperative in Bangkok, begrüßte die Idee im Prinzip. „Wir finden das zwar gut, aber wer soll es bezahlen? Wenn die Behörden die Kameras und Installation nicht finanzieren, wird es schwierig.“

Quelle:
Überwachungskameras in Taxis in Bangkok geplant | Nachrichten

----------


## schiene

*Laut dieser Meldung werden für Bangkok "Frauentaxis" geplant....*
"Assanatai Rattanadilok na Phuket, the Deputy Director of Department of Land Transport, said recently that plans to launch a class of Bangkok taxis that will only accept  female passengers is still in progress.

The department is studying three main subjects for the lady taxi project: the qualification of the drivers; how locals will be able to identify lady taxis; and the fare, which will be slightly higher than regular taxis.

The department expects to send the project to the transport minister by the end of this year for his final approval.

Private taxis for women have already been launched in Chiang Mai with a THB150 starting rate, Khaosod reported."

----------


## wein4tler

*Lady-Taxis nur für Ladies in Thailand?*

Am 1. Oktober hat Herr Adchatai Rattanadilok Na Phuket, der stellvertretende Generaldirektor des Transport Ministeriums die Idee eines Damen Taxi-Services nur für Frauen aufgebracht.
Wie in anderen Ländern, wo es das bereits gibt, wird dabei an die Farbe pink gedacht.
*pch Bangkok.* 
Das Projekt ist noch in der Studierphase, aber doch schon so weit, dass einige Vorschläge, wie die zukünftigen Lady-Taxis aussehen könnten, auf dem Tisch sind. Wie in anderen Ländern, wo es das bereits gibt, wird dabei an die Farbe pink gedacht. 

Diese Taxen wären dann ausschließlich für Frauen reserviert, um so die Qualität und die Sicherheit für weibliche Fahrgäste zu gewährleisten. Dabei ist es möglich, dass diese Art von Dienstleistung einen höheren Preis erfordert als normale Taxis. 
Es wurde in den thailändischen Medien berichtet, dass in Chiang Mai bereits Taxifahrerinnen unterwegs sind. Sie verlangen für Fahrten innerhalb der Stadt einen Minimumpreis von 150 Baht. Über das Stadtgebiet hinaus kostet eine Fahrt dann je nach Distanz von 200 Baht bis 9000 Baht.

----------


## schiene

Seit letzem Jahr gibt es eine Service-Hotline für Beschwerden über Taxifahrer welche wohl auch fleißig genutzt wird/wurde.
Laut dem folgenden Bericht sollen da fast 10.000 Beschwerden eingegangen sein...
Hier geht weiter (nur in engl.)
http://bangkok.coconuts.co/2014/03/2...-drivers-fined

----------


## schiene

wenns mal schnell gehen soll darfs auch ein "Sportwagen" sein  ::

----------


## schiene

...und hier die Auflösung  ::

----------

